
6 Ways That Machine Vision Can Help Museums - tigrella
http://blog.cuseum.com/post/140786158798/6-ways-that-machine-vision-can-help-museums
======
tigrella
"Color composition is one meta-tag that you are unlikely to find in most
museum collections databases. Running an object’s image through a computer
vision tool can extract and output data related to its color clusters,
partitions, and histogram data." Can this help with detecting art forgeries?

